
BBC Radio iPlayer – The Audio Factory - edward
http://www.audiomisc.co.uk/BBC/AudioFactory/AudioFactory.html
======
LeoPanthera
I use TuneIn to listen to BBC radio live outside the UK (I'm an expat) so the
320K AAC streams are unavailable to me, only 128K MP3 or 96K AAC.

The 96K AAC stream sounds better to my ears, but I notice that the default in
TuneIn is the MP3 stream. I wonder why this is.

------
mocko
This is lush. A well-written, deep, technical explanation of a small piece of
technology that's become core to Britain's culture. If the author is reading -
thank you.

